# Batteries iPod : appel à témoins



## bebert (13 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour,

J'ouvre ce fil pour reccueillir les témoignages des possesseurs d'iPod.

On peut lire sur le net que les batteries s'usent rapidement et comme il est quasiment impossible de les remplacer, ça fait cher pour l'iPod jetable ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alors si vous avez un iPod, parlez ici de l'état de sa batterie. Est-ce que vous en êtes content, déçu. Indiquez les trucs et astuces pour préserver au maximum ses capacités. Au pire comment remplacer la batterie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À vous !!!


----------



## lazzystorm (13 Décembre 2003)

Ca tombe bien que tu lances ce sujet,parce qu'il y a quelques temps (c.à.d. environ 1 mois, juste après l'achat de mon iPod 20go), j'avais posé sur le forum une question quant à l'autonomie, que je trouvai ridiculement faible par rapport aux 6 heures annoncées!

Par exemple, hier matin, je pars de chez moi avec mon iPod complétement chargé; je l'écoute sur le trajet du travail et au retour. Résultat: plus qu'une "barre" de batterie le soir (et je bosse pas à New York!!!).

Comme j'ai aussi entendu à la TV que des gens avaient eu des problèmes d'autonomie et quon leur aurait dit chez Apple que la batterie durait env. 18 mois, point-barre et qu'il ne pouvait rien faire: flippant!

On va voir...


----------



## ficelle (13 Décembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> On peut lire sur le net que les batteries s'usent rapidement et comme il est quasiment impossible de les remplacer, ça fait cher pour l'iPod jetable !



mon premier ipod a 18 mois, et il tient toujours plus de 8 heures si je le laisse choisir la zique tout seul.
le jour ou ça baisse, il y a  ipodbattery.com 

la procedure d'installation est parfaitement detaillée pour  les anciens et  les nouveaux


----------



## lazzystorm (13 Décembre 2003)

Soit. Mais si le tien (de la 1e génération, si j'ai bien compris) qui a 18 mois tient 8 heures et le mien (donc 2e génération, plus fin semble t'il) qui a 2 mois tient beaucoup moins... y a comme un problème! 

Surtout qu'apparemment il y a pas mal de gens qui ont ce problème. Et quand bien même, dépenser 
49 US $ alors qu'on te promets un iPod "à vie" (plus ou moins, et selon les commerciaux, pas forcément les techniciens!)... ben tu te dis que, pour le prix, tu t'es bien fait avoir!


----------



## iMax (13 Décembre 2003)

Je trouve l'autonomie correcte sur le mien, sans plus... Il faut dire que j'ai fait très attention aux premières charges qui sont très importantes...

Par contre, l'indicateur de batterie sur la dernière version est très fantaisiste... Je ne comprend pas, celui sur la version précédente était plus juste me semble-t-il...


----------



## lazzystorm (14 Décembre 2003)

iMax, qu'est ce que tu entends par "fantaisiste"?

Cette après-midi je suis aller faire une visite à la Fnac et le vendeur, à qui j'ai expliqué mes qques doutes sur l'autonomie de l'engin, m'a dit d'aller voir le SAV car il ne voyait vraiment pas de quoi je parlais (comme de juste!).

Bref, pas de grande avancée de ce côté là!


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mon premier ipod a 18 mois, et il tient toujours plus de 8 heures si je le laisse choisir la zique tout seul.
> le jour ou ça baisse, il y a  ipodbattery.com
> 
> la procedure d'installation est parfaitement detaillée pour  les anciens et  les nouveaux



on la trouve aussi  ici en france


----------



## olof (15 Décembre 2003)

Le miens à plus de 2 ans. Je l'utilise rarement jusqu'à la fin de l'accu. Mais il tient facilement plus de 4h (et surement bien plus !).


----------



## iMax (15 Décembre 2003)

lazzystorm a dit:
			
		

> iMax, qu'est ce que tu entends par "fantaisiste"?



Il indique n'importe quoi, simplement... Je peux le mettre à charger pendant une nuit et il indiquera 1/3 de la batterie, ou alors le contraire...


----------



## Nathalex (15 Décembre 2003)

Je confirme que l'indicateur sur les dernières générations est un peu fantaisiste ! En tout cas, je le constate sur mon 30 Go : juste après la charge, il n'indique pas la batterie pleine, puis cela remonte un peu avant de descendre régulièrement à zéro où il reste (proportionnellement assez longtemps).

En ce qui concerne l'autonomie dans son ensemble : il a tenu cette semaine un Montreal-Paris plus l'heure d'attente avant l'embarquement... Je ne sais combien de temps j'aurais encore pu m'en servir...

Ce qui me chagrine le plus en fait, c'est la consommation même éteint... Je n'ai jamais fait de tests mais je suis à peu près certain qu'il ne tiendra pas plus d'une semaine. C'est ce qui me retiendra le plus d'acheter le truc Belkin pour transférer les photos numériques !


----------



## bebert (15 Décembre 2003)

Merci à Ficelle pour les liens.

J'avais remarqué pour l'iPod 5 Go la baisse de batterie, même éteint.

Je crois qu'il y a deux modes (si ma mémoire est bonne) : mise en veille automatique et extinction totale en appuyant longtemps sur un des boutons.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il y a deux modes (si ma mémoire est bonne) : mise en veille automatique et extinction totale en appuyant longtemps sur un des boutons.



Hello bebert.
Je crois que c'est pareil dans les 2 cas... A confirmer...


----------



## VKTH (16 Décembre 2003)

Ipod 10 Go de quelques jours : la durée de la batterie fait 6h en 3 jours ( 1h d'écoute le matin et 1h le soir (transport)) avec la veille !
A voir plus tard, l'évolution.


----------



## KARL40 (16 Décembre 2003)

Ipod 40 Go depuis 4 semaines. Autonomie de 8 heures respectée mais par contre je l'éteins dès que je ne l'utilise plus. Et je laisse la batterie se vider au maximum.
Très content donc pour le moment


----------



## bebert (16 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hello bebert.
> Je crois que c'est pareil dans les 2 cas... A confirmer...



Je ne crois pas. Sur mon ancien iPod (5Go), un simple appui sur le bouton depuis une veille automatique revenait sur l'affichage du dernier écran. Tandis que lors d'une extinction totale, le système se chargeait au démarrage (affichage de la pomme).

Donc la mise en veille doit consommer plus de batterie puisque la mémoire reste alimentée.


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2003)

Personnellement, je n'ai constaté aucune différence.
Après extinction (appui longtemps sur play jusqu'à ce que iPod s'éteigne ), au redémarage, j'ai pas la pomme de démarrage comme tu dis. Est-ce que j'ai fait une mauvaise manip pour l'éteindre ?


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2003)

Je ne pense pas que tu fasses une mauvaise manip'. Je l'éteins toujours de cette façon et jamais de logo APPLE au démarrage.


----------



## iMax (17 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que tu fasses une mauvaise manip'. Je l'éteins toujours de cette façon et jamais de logo APPLE au démarrage.



Moi non plus. Je l'ai seulement lorsque je le reset ou alors quand je ne l'ai plus utilisé depuis plusieurs jours et que la batterie est au bout.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2003)

Pour ma part j'ai aussi noté une autonomie faible avec mon iPod et ce depuis le début (mai 2003). 

Quand à savoir si c'est la batterie ou seulement l'indicateur qui déconne je ne sais pas, parfois je penche pour la deuxième solution. Hier matin, j'ai rechargé complètement mon iPod. Je le reprends pour l'utiliser hier après-midi: seulement une barre sur l'indicateur... Puis après quelques minutes d'utilisation, la barre est remontée presque à son niveau maximum, mais pas complètement.

Sinon, je trouve qu'il se décharge très vite lorsqu'il n'est pas utilisé.

Il serait bien d'avoir, lors d'une mise à jour firmware, un petit indicateur du pourcentage, comme sur les iBooks.

*MacBidouille* indique qu'il est possible de trouver des batteries... Après pour la changer soi-même c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il serait bien d'avoir, lors d'une mise à jour firmware, un petit indicateur du pourcentage, comme sur les iBooks.



Un  truc  qui ressemble un peu a ca. Je sais pas ce que ca vaut question fiabilité


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un  truc  qui ressemble un peu a ca. Je sais pas ce que ca vaut question fiabilité



J'ai essayé... en fait ça indique le voltage...


----------



## iMax (18 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai aussi noté une autonomie faible avec mon iPod et ce depuis le début (mai 2003).
> 
> Quand à savoir si c'est la batterie ou seulement l'indicateur qui déconne je ne sais pas, parfois je penche pour la deuxième solution. Hier matin, j'ai rechargé complètement mon iPod. Je le reprends pour l'utiliser hier après-midi: seulement une barre sur l'indicateur... Puis après quelques minutes d'utilisation, la barre est remontée presque à son niveau maximum, mais pas complètement.
> 
> ...



Est-ce que tu as essayé de le décharger complétement pour le recharger entièrement en un seul coup ? J'ai fait ça au mien et m'a semblé qu'il avait regagné de l'autonomie


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu as essayé de le décharger complétement pour le recharger entièrement en un seul coup ? J'ai fait ça au mien et m'a semblé qu'il avait regagné de l'autonomie



Oui, je procède toujours ainsi. Et je le charge toujours en entier.


----------



## iMax (18 Décembre 2003)

J'ai lu un article sur les batteries qui disait qu'avec les batteries comme celles du iPod, il ne faut pas faire que des cycles complets. Il ne faut même en principe pas en faire. Il faut le charger aléatoirement et de temps en temps, le laisser se décharger complétement. Il parait que c'est comme ça qu'elles durent le plus longtemps.


----------



## bebert (20 Décembre 2003)

Vince01 a dit:
			
		

> Concluons sur la sagesse du service Support d'Handspring : "procéder fréquemment à des charges partielles assure l'efficacité optimale de tout appareil équipé d'une batterie lithium-ion."



Quid de la première charge d'un PDA/iPod neuf ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu un article sur les batteries qui disait qu'avec les batteries comme celles du iPod, il ne faut pas faire que des cycles complets. Il ne faut même en principe pas en faire. Il faut le charger aléatoirement et de temps en temps, le laisser se décharger complétement. Il parait que c'est comme ça qu'elles durent le plus longtemps.



Je pratique ainsi depuis quelques jours et j'ai l'impression que la batterie se porte mieux... En tout cas, elle ne se décharge pas aussi rapidement...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve l'autonomie correcte sur le mien, sans plus... Il faut dire que j'ai fait très attention aux premières charges qui sont très importantes...
> 
> Par contre, l'indicateur de batterie sur la dernière version est très fantaisiste... Je ne comprend pas, celui sur la version précédente était plus juste me semble-t-il...


j'ai le même problème. l'indicateur change tout le temps de plus à moins ou de moins à plus selon les moments. Cela ne semble pas affecter la durée d'usage


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2004)

Le fils d'un copain vient d'acheter sur eBay ou autre un iPod 5Go 1ere génération. 200  tout de même... La batterie est morte... Impossible de lui faire tenir une charge de plus de 10 mn!


----------



## iMax (5 Janvier 2004)

Il s'est bien fait arnaquer le gamin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est l'acheteur qui devait être content


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2004)

si ce n'était pas précisé que la batterie était morte sur l'annonce, il peut et il doit se retourner contre le vendeur qui a tenté de cacher un vice qu'il connaissait, et c'est punissable par la loi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

moi, j'ai un G2 et je suis moyennement content...
j'applique bien les charges, suis bien les consignes, ma batterie tient 3-4 h... c'est pas super... ca m'énervie bien même...
masi bon, fallait s'y attendre, c'est marqué 12h sur la boîte... même en le manipulant bien... on arrive à bcp moins...

ma fois, c'est comme ca!


----------



## Onra (13 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un iPod qui a deux ans, donc le modèle 1G, et c'est un des tout premiers. Tout d'abord, je dois dire qu'au début j'avais quelques soucis de tenu de charge en veille. Au fur et à mesure des firmware, Apple a corrigé le problème. Mon iPod tenait à peine deux jours en veille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'indicateurs de charge a aussi été corrigé au fur et à mesure des évolutions du firmware. La version que j'ai actuellement, la 1.3, est la dernière disponible pour mon iPod et la plus aboutie au niveau de la gestion de la batterie.

Je suppose qu'après avoir lu tous ces commentaires vous voulez savoir quel est l'autonomie de mon iPod de deux ans ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eh bien elle est d'environ une semaine en veille, voir un peu plus, et d'environ 8 heures en lecture, +/- suivant le type d'écoute.

Ceci dit, je n'utilise jamais le rétroéclairage que je trouve joli mais rend inutilisable l'écran de l'iPod en journée. Je suis donc un utilisateur d'iPod heureux depuis deux ans. Voilà pourquoi je laisse de côté tout le foin que l'on fait dans les news autour du soit disant pbm de batterie de l'iPod.

Comme tout élément possèdant une batterie, l'utilisation et le soin apporté joue beaucoup. Personnellement, vu mon expérience, je ne pense pas que l'iPod est un défaut de conception. Certaines personnes ont simplement eu moins de chance que d'autres.

Dernier détail, mais qui a son importance, je ne fait ABSOLUMENT PAS ATTENTION A LA CHARGE de l'iPod. Je le charge quand j'en ai besoin, ou que la batterie est vide ou faible. Quelques fois je laisse l'iPod de côté pendant une semaine ou deux. Il ne s'allume alors plus. Je le branche avec l'adaptateur secteur et rulezzzz...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin je branche l'iPod à ma machine uniquement lors des synchros. Voilà mon expérience, qui est une des plus longues avec ce périphérique car je possède l'une des premières unités vendues en France  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Longue vie à l'iPod !!!


----------



## caillou (14 Janvier 2004)

Les premier ipod 5Go avait un systeme qui ne contenait pas d'orloge.
De la veille ils passaient à l'extinction et redemarrait en presentant une pomme. Avec le nouveau systeme (calendrier et horloge) il fait bien compter les secondes et donc il ne ce met plus en veille, d'ou une consommation meme inutilise...
j'ai fait la mise a jour et ne peu plus revenir en arriere!!! zut

Pour ma part il ne dure pas tres longtemps 4h et je l'ai depuis 1 an
avec le premier systeme il durait plus longtemps. maintenant il s'etent a 2 barettes!

Pour une meilleur charge il faut le brancher sur l'adaptateur secteur, le branchement sur l'ordi ne fourni pas une tention suffisant pour la pleine charge
Pour une meilleur autnomie il faut desactiver l'alarme

si on pouvait aussi desactiver l'horloge ce serait encore mieux...


----------



## Onra (14 Janvier 2004)

Bienvenue sur les forums de MacGé caillou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				caillou a dit:
			
		

> Les premier ipod 5Go avait un systeme qui ne contenait pas d'orloge.
> De la veille ils passaient à l'extinction et redemarrait en presentant une pomme.



Non ça n'a jamais été le cas même avec le firmware 1.0
Pour obtenir la pomme, il faut rebooter. D'ailleurs je l'ai toujours et il est possible de le réinstaller.



			
				caillou a dit:
			
		

> Avec le nouveau systeme (calendrier et horloge) il fait bien compter les secondes et donc il ne ce met plus en veille, d'ou une consommation meme inutilise...
> j'ai fait la mise a jour et ne peu plus revenir en arriere!!! zut



J'ai le dernier firmware pour mon iPod, soit le 1.3.1.
Il gère mes contacts, mon calendrier (synchronisé avec iSync) et l'heure. Donc le pbm ne vient pas de là.



			
				caillou a dit:
			
		

> si on pouvait aussi desactiver l'horloge ce serait encore mieux...



Si tu ne règle pas l'heure, l'horloge ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2004)

caillou a dit:
			
		

> Les premier ipod 5Go avait un systeme qui ne contenait pas d'orloge.
> De la veille ils passaient à l'extinction et redemarrait en presentant une pomme. Avec le nouveau systeme (calendrier et horloge) il fait bien compter les secondes et donc il ne ce met plus en veille, d'ou une consommation meme inutilise...
> j'ai fait la mise a jour et ne peu plus revenir en arriere!!! zut
> 
> ...



Bienvenue sur MacGé Caillou!


----------



## VKTH (17 Janvier 2004)

Ca y est ! Mon iPod a attrappé le virus de la batterie ! Il se décharge vite ! Ecoute de 2h sur 24h de veilles... Aujourd'hui je veux écouter... batterie épuisée !


----------



## toms (18 Janvier 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue sur les forums de MacGé caillou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genre quoi?....00h00..?

Ce serait censé améliorer la charge?


----------



## VKTH (18 Janvier 2004)

Eh bien moi, je l'allume et il s'éteint de suite avec message batterie faible !!

Au fait, je ne l'ai pas connecté à mon ordi depuis que j'ai transférés mes chansons... donc depuis des semaines. Bien ou pas ?


----------



## Onra (19 Janvier 2004)

toms a dit:
			
		

> genre quoi?....00h00..?
> 
> Ce serait censé améliorer la charge?



Non, il ne faut tout simplement pas régler l'heure. L'horloge reste alors sur 12:00:00 et ne bouge pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand à l'amélioration de la charge, on peut supposer que oui. Mais à vrai dire, je ne fais que rapporter mon utilisation et donc répondre directement au fil de discussion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne pense pas que le fait de "toucher" à l'horloge ou non soit la solution miracle


----------



## OBi1 (19 Janvier 2004)

Salut,

J'ai un iPod 20 Go depuis novembre dernier.
Il tient au moins 7h (j'ai vérifié à quelques reprises).
Par contre, quand je l'éteins via la veille et non en appuyant longuement sur le bouton "Play" (téléco ou iPod), la batterie se vide d'elle-même :-(

Bon, il suffit d'éteindre via le bouton "Play", pas bien grave non plus.


----------



## DenisG (22 Janvier 2004)

Au fil de mes lectures sur les news, le forum et la presse informatique, voici une liste de sites web vendant des batteries pour iPod
49 dollars chez http://www.ipodbattery.com/
65 euros TTC (+ 15 euros d'instal) chez http://www.palm-modif.com/
76 euros chez http://www.adpda.com/fr/
89 euros TTC chez http://www.aboutbatteries.com/

A complêter, modifier si le prix change, bien entendu.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2004)

A lir sur Zdnet un article concernant les batteries iPod et la polémique qui l'entoure.

Source: TribuMac


----------



## Macounette (29 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPod 20 go depuis... 2 jours et je peux confirmer / infirmer certains propos lus ici...

Pour l'affichage d'état de la batterie "fantaisiste", je confirme, j'ai été obligée de faire un reset car malgré plus de 5 heures de (première) charge l'iPod s'obstinait à indiquer une batterie vide. Un reset a remis les choses en ordre.

Aujourd'hui je l'ai testé "sur le terrain" pour la première fois et j'étais étonnée en bien par l'autonomie. J'ai écouté de la musique pendant 6 bonnes heures et la batterie n'était toujours pas vide le soir (il restait une barre). Après avoir lu tant d'histoires au sujet de la batterie de l'iPod je m'attendais à pire. En tout cas je vais sûrement suivre les conseils avisés des autres "iPodistes" que je viens de lire ici.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et en passant, bravo pour ce super forum.


----------



## davis (3 Février 2004)

moi je l'ai depuis 2 semaines et c vrai que l'affichage de la batterie est très "fantaisiste"... en gros l'ipod faut l'éteindre comment?? perso j'appuie 3 sec sur play et il me semble pas que le niveau a baissé quand je le rallume... 

Encore une chose... pour la recharge, c mieux de le charger un peu de temps en temps ou au contraire de l'utiliser jusqu'au bout et recharger complètement...??


----------



## Macounette (3 Février 2004)

davis a dit:
			
		

> Encore une chose... pour la recharge, c mieux de le charger un peu de temps en temps ou au contraire de l'utiliser jusqu'au bout et recharger complètement...??


D'après ce que j'ai pu en lire sur  iPodlounge.com, il semblerait qu'il vaut mieux charger plusieurs fois, indifféremment un peu ou beaucoup, et éviter les charges / décharges complètes tout le temps. Ceci dit, il est recommandé de faire une charge / décharge complète une fois par mois.


----------



## violoncelle (4 Février 2004)

Bonjour...
Je me sers relativement peu de mon ipod comme balladeur (toutes les 3 semaines environ), mais plutôt comme sauvegarde.
Quand je reprend mon ipod que j'avais laissé chargé, il est presque déchargé.
Est-ce normal ?
Je n'ai jamais eu ce problème avec des balladeurs...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2004)

violoncelle a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour...
> Je me sers relativement peu de mon ipod comme balladeur (toutes les 3 semaines environ), mais plutôt comme sauvegarde.
> Quand je reprend mon ipod que j'avais laissé chargé, il est presque déchargé.
> Est-ce normal ?
> Je n'ai jamais eu ce problème avec des balladeurs...



Je suis aussi dans ce cas, l'iPod se décharge très vite lorsqu'il n'est pas utilisé. Un de ces quatre faut que je teste son autonomie en continu, ce que je n'ai pas pu encore faire... 5 ou 6 heures d'écoute, c'est long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## fragelrock (9 Février 2004)

sérieux je suis hyper déçu du ipod 3G 20 go

je préférer de loin le 2G

les touches tacticles sur le 3G sont hyper chiantes ( on éteint sur play et parfois ça se rallume, autonomie à chier...)

bref je vais le revendre


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2004)

Dimanche et lundi je vais skier deux jours en montagne... Je prendrais mon iPod pour pouvoir enfin le tester dans la durée.


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2004)

attention, avec le froid l'autonomie diminue fortement


----------



## violoncelle (16 Février 2004)

avec le froid, c'est même pire !
par -1°, l'ipod dans ma poche s'est arrêté et il n'a remarché que 2h plus tard après réchauffement à t° de la pièce !
maintenant, je le met contre mon coeur (quand on aime, on compte pas...)


----------



## davis (18 Février 2004)

Hello tout le monde, violà ma question... j'ai acheté mon ipod 20g y a 3 semaines et c vrai que la batterie est pas franchement géniale....je m'explique, je l'ai laissé à charger la nuit de samedi à dimanche (donc charge complète). Dimanche je l'ai utilisé env 40min, lundi env1h20 et le mardi la même chose...mardi soir j'arrive chez moi et je remarque que mon ipod est complétement déchargé! 

tout le monde dit que la batterie est pas géniale mais la ça me semble quand même un peu bizarre non???? j'aimerais bien avoire quelques avis...

ca fait quand même mal de payer 630frs pour un lecteur qui tient moins longtemps que mon vieux lecteur md pourris...... svp rassurez moi et dîtes que c normal!!!

Pour info, j'utilise mon ipod sans le rétro-éclairage et je suis souvent en train de skipper les morceaux avec la télécomande...(mais quand même...)

voila..HELP PLEASE....


----------



## philou (19 Février 2004)

J'ai un iPod 40G 3G depuis 3 semaines, l'autonomie semble correcte , il faudra que je fasse des essais précis mais par contre, il semble effectivement qu'il se décharge assez bien même quand il est complètement éteint. Je l'utilise quasi uniquement dans l'auto avec le iTrip. (ce matin 4 heures en continue sans pb)
Macounette... de Palmattitude ? (a bientot Nelson  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sokh1985 (28 Février 2004)

J'ai acheté un Ipod Mini au Mac Shop de NY Lundi dernier et je dois dire que je trouve que la batterie est le seul point noir. Il ne faut pas mettre le retro eclairage sinon c 2-3heures grand maxi!!! D'ailleurs les concurrents de Mac aux us annoncent surtout sur leur betterie qui tiendrait deux fois plus longtemps.


Sinon, je suis très contentde mon ipod mini, je le trouve très complet et bien finit que ce soit de l 'emballage en passant par la prise et en allant jusqu'au "systéme d'exploitation".  D'ailleurs le prog Google Get est bien sympa, je sias pas si vous pouvez me conseiller d'autres truc sympas???


----------



## nom@dSoul (28 Février 2004)

Bonjour,

je possède un ipod première génération 10 Go. Son autonomie, n'a pas changée depuis plus d'un an avec une utilisation quotidienne, soit environ une dizaine d'heure. Cependant j'ai constaté une différence notable de l'autonomie quand je le recharge par le port Firewire. 

Donc je suis pleinement satisfait. Je précise que je fais régulièrement (au moins une fois par mois) une décharge complète de la bête.

A+

nom@dSoul


----------



## alex42 (7 Mars 2004)

g un ipod 10 Go depuis 14 mois et tout va bien.
j'ai tout de même effectué une recharge totale après avoir constaté que mon ipod avait une autonomie légèrement diminuée. (je n'ai pas calculé précisément).


----------



## toms (13 Mars 2004)

RE...
Bon d'aprés tout ce que j'ai pu lire ici,ou là,au fil du temps,je crois qu'on peut conclure sans se mettre dedans que les 3G ont perdu pas mal d'autonomie par rapport aux versions précédentes.....

ça donne à réfléchir pour les mini ipods..

Moi ça ne me gènerait pas d'avoir un truc un peu plus gros(comme les premiers quoi..[puisque j'ai un 40 GO])pour avoir un peu plus d'autonomie..

Ce que j'ai pu remarquer:

je n'utilise pas l'ipod en écoute d'une traite de 7 heures par ex..

c'est plutôt des périodes entre-coupées d'arrêt,soit dans la même journée, soit d'un jour sur l'autre.

Et donc je dirais qu'en écoute effective il doit me rester à vue de nez 5 heures à tt casser...!!
Puisque s'il est en pause,alors vous perdez de l'autonomie,et,même s'il est à l'arret,(un jour par ex)même si c'est moins rapide il se vide aussi...

...Sauf qu'à l'arrêt complet(pour par ex,entamer une conversation),vous PERDEZ VOTRE SELECTION,donc pas pratique du tout...le REsortir de sa poche,rechoisir ses morceaux,ect.... sans arrêt..(usage urbain quoi..)


je recharge exclusivement sur secteur(sauf synchros/peu fréquentes finalement)

Par contre je pratique selon "l'ancienne méthode" charge et décharge complète....
je veux bien essayer de petites recharges successives,mais bon pour moi c'est nettement moins pratique.(ah merde j'ai oublié..!)

Pour ce qui est des boutons tactiles,c'est bien, c'est fun,mais pas au top en core.bref des fois ça lag...c un peu pénible.

Pour le rétro-éclairage,c'est bien,trés bien que ça existe,
Mais si on peut pas vraiment sans servir sans craindre de "tuer" sa batterie,ça s'apparente plus à de l'esbrouffe..
Pareil pour les zapping entre les morceaux (un comble non?)

Je ne parle pas des listes de lectures qui ne sont pas au point comme sur itunes.....
(faites une liste 30 derniers jours,par ex,vous vs retrouvez avec seulement les titres des chansons à la file,sans possibilités de tri,au moins par artistes..avec de 20 à 40 Go,bonjour le bordel pour savoir "t'ain c'est ki là?"..)

A moins qu'Apple se décide un de ces 4 à nous sortir une télécommande avec LCD/infos completes des morceaux!!!!!!!

Parce que moi j'aime découvrir tout le temps de la nouvelle musique et j'écoute pas en boucle le même album pendant 6 mois....

Bref c'est vrai un trés beau produit,sexy,"attractive",sûrement en avance sur ses concurrents question ergonomie mais largement perfectible.....

Bref on peut en être content, se dire qu'on est "in the wind",se la péter un peu (aprés tout..)mais....

Pour le prix,hum...
De trés grosses marges,à mon avis qui pourraient servir à peaufiner encore bien des points.
Ok ça se vend trés bien...tant mieux...c'est cool.


Johnny aussi ça se vend à donf....
Il parait,"tout le monde le dit" que c'est le roi du RouakandRoual en France....
Ne parlons pas de Windows...

je veux dire on parle toujours de ce qui se voit bien sur la pub mais pour le reste...

Mais,camarades syndiqués,restons Zen,j'aime bien mon iPod,je l'ai je le garde...(quoique...)
mais si je devais en acheter un aujourd'hui..
j'attendrai....


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2004)

Mon analyse est la suivante: si on utilise l'iPod en écoute continue, je pense qu'on peut aisément écouter de la musique pendant plusieurs heures. Pas huit heures comme il est spécifié, mais dans les quatre ou cinq heures je pense.

Par contre, si on fait de petites écoutes, moins d'une heure de temps en temps... On se rend compte que l'iPod se décharge extrêmement vite en n'étant pas utilisé, et là l'autonomie chute évidemment complètement.


----------



## toms (13 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon analyse est la suivante: si on utilise l'iPod en écoute continue, je pense qu'on peut aisément écouter de la musique pendant plusieurs heures. Pas huit heures comme il est spécifié, mais dans les quatre ou cinq heures je pense.
> 
> Par contre, si on fait de petites écoutes, moins d'une heure de temps en temps... On se rend compte que l'iPod se décharge extrêmement vite en n'étant pas utilisé, et là l'autonomie chute évidemment complètement.



Voilà..!

Bon j'ai fait un peu plus long  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (en même temps je ne suis pas Vénérable SAge..) ,je suis un peu sorti du sujet(avec les listes de lectures....)
mais je suis un peu fatigué des poncifs qu'on entend sur l'ipod..

Car si l'on peut/veut conseilller un tel achat,il faut en montrer,ou essayer,tous les aspects...

Et je crois que 4,5 heures en continu,c'est trop peu!

C'est,d'ailleurs un peu comme les problèmes d'autonomie auquels on se retrouve confronté avec les nouvelles générations de portables....

Beaux,performants,super sexy,trés légers,mais quoi?

Combien de temps,sans mettre les 2 doigts dans la prise???

Un portable s'est d'abord fait pour être autonome....le plus possible,et le plus longtemps possible....

C'est là que se situe,pour demain, la plus grosse marge de progression.

Parce qu'on peut avoir des trucs supers balèzes,qui en mettent plein la vue,mais sans autonomie satisfaisante,
ben c'est un peu comme retourner à l'age de pierre....


----------



## fragelrock (13 Mars 2004)

je confirme l'automie de mon 3G 20 go c'est vraiment de la M...

Pfff le 2G tenait mieux et en plus avec le froid la molette tacticle pas top avec les gants...

Je me demande si l'autonomie de ipods mini vont être idem


----------



## kekouba (19 Mars 2004)

Bon ben j'ai fait mon test de Batterie sur mon Ipod 40g....

Conditions :

il s'agit de mon 5 ème jour d'utilisation
pas de rétro éclairage
moyenne de navigation entre les menus toutes les 15 min.
dans une pièce à t° normale
volume à 50%


Résulat :
1 x 2h42
+ 1 x 1h06
+ 1X 1h30
+ 1 x 1h13

Soit un total de 6h31...mais sans rétro-éclairage....on est quand même très loin des résulats d'autonomie annoncés par apple..... 

Tout ce que j'espère c'est que ça ne va pas s'empirer avec le temps...parce que pour 550 euros....j'espèrais quand même une autre autonomie d'un lecteur mp3 !


----------



## kekouba (19 Mars 2004)

petite précision : dés 3 heures de lecture...l'ipod affichait déjà une icone de  batterie vide.....


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2004)

kekouba a dit:
			
		

> petite précision : dés 3 heures de lecture...l'ipod affichait déjà une icone de  batterie vide.....



Parfois, plutôt que des problèmes de batteries, je me demande si ça n'est pas le logiciel de gestion de la batterie qui est complètement dans les choux.


----------



## kekouba (19 Mars 2004)

et là je l'ai rallumé...pour voir s'il se rallume après s'être éteind tout seul.... et ç afait 10 minutes que j'écoute à nouveau !!!

j'y comprend plus rien....

apple quand tu nous tiens !


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2004)

l'autonomie du l'ipod est une honte !!!! impossible de faire un Paris/tokyo ! la batterie est vide avant d'arrivé a Vladivostok !!!!!!! quoi on avait déjà fait 10 heures de vol ? a ok


----------



## dimix73 (25 Mars 2004)

Hello,

heureux avec l'ipod G3 20Go, je constate aussi les deux points:
-apres une charge complete, la duree n'est pas extraordinaire ( en comparaison des 15H du iriver par exemple, taille et poids, et memoiore similaire !!!!!)
Meme chose pour l'indicateur de batterie.
Apres une nuit complete de charge, au matin ,l'indicateur montre le tiers de charge ,et en l'utilisant, la charge remonte mais pas jusqu'en haut .
Alors, comment faire confiance a ce temoin de charge.
2 points:
-Esperons qu'il y aura un update du firmware pour corriger l'indicateur 
-Petite demande : pourquoi ne pas faire comme dans l'automobile. Si il y a un probleme reconnu par Apple, compte tenu de l'image qu'ils veulent vehiculer.... pourquoi ne pas faire de rappel pour correction ( le cout est quand meme important !!!)


----------



## dimix73 (25 Mars 2004)

Je rectifie !!!!!
-----------------------------------------

Apple propose désormais de changer la batterie de votre iPod pour la modique somme de 119 euros (+12 de frais de port). 

Et pour ceux qui croient que seul Apple vend des lecteurs mp3 avec une batterie dont la durée de vie est trop courte, sachez que c'est également le cas de Créative et d'autres constructeurs (ils proposent également de changer la batterie, 250 euros pour Créative par exemple). 

Sources : Zdnet


----------



## chnoub (30 Mars 2004)

pas le temps de tout lire, ms voila une info sur le dernier "mac and co":

ipod 1: 11h45
ipod 3: 7h
mini : 9h42


et le 3 est le plus rapide en transfert...774 morceaux en 8 min sur ipod3 et 21 sir le mini....


----------



## Cricri (31 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve l'autonomie correcte sur le mien, sans plus... Il faut dire que j'ai fait très attention aux premières charges qui sont très importantes...



C'est pour ça qu'Apple n'en parle pas dans le manuel ? 
D'un côté je lis qu'il ne faut pas faire des décharges trop profondes. De l'autre qu'il faut charger et décharger à bloc au début ??  Que faire au juste (vu qu'il n'y aurait pas d'effet mémoire ?) ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Avril 2004)

mon temoignage après 2 semaines :
j'ai compté le temps depuis la charge complète jusqu'à la décharge:soit un peu moins de 7 heures ,sans faire attention particulièrement a la façon de l'utiliser...
Comme j'écoute du Classique et du Jazz,il est rare que je zappe ttes les 5min entres des morceaux,qui généralement  durement en moyenne 15 minutes voire plus ...
je pratique donc plutot l'ecoute en continue...
mais chose curieuse ,le temoin de batterie est plutot fantaisiste:il descend rapidement ,puis vers la fin se stabilise et enfin ,je suis resté bien 1 heure à écouter alors que le temoin etait carrément vide!

voila ma modeste contribution ,maintenant je ne calculerais plus le temps entre deux charges,mais je sais que je peux tenir 3 jours sans charges a raison de 1h30 a 2h de musique en ballade par jour...

@+


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2004)

<font color="teal">Bien le bonjour à tous...

Je viens de lire les diverses réactions, pour ma part, j'ai un iPod G3 30 Go depuis 8 mois et j'en suis plus que contente. Je pense que pas mal de problèmes rencontrés viennent de mauvaises manipulations.

Tout d'abord, en ce qui concerne l'affichage de la batterie, il arrive parfois que ça mette une plombe à s'actualiser après une charge, mais cela dépend aussi de comment vous l'avez chargé. Si vous l'avez chargé via votre Mac et avez éteind l'ordi sans éjecté l'iPod, ça peut être une des raisons...

En ce qui concerne la durée de la charge...
La première charge de mon iPod a duré plus de 12 heures voir même 24, j'essaie de tirer parti un max de mon iPod... Les résultats sont concluents.
Pour les charges suivantes, 4-5 h comme indiqué si vraiment je n'ai pas le temps, sinon, 8-9 h (pendant que je fais dodo) sur secteur, et ça me donne une très bonne autonomie, tout en laissant la "back light" environs 2 secondes et en voyagant d'une playlist à l'autre comme une malade. Avec tous les paramètres cités, j'atteinds une autonomie de plus de 7h... Faut pas demander si je ne navigue pas pendant les lectures jusqu'où je peux monter.

Et sinon, pour ceux qui se pleignent que lorsqu'ils éteignent leur iPod G3 via Play et qu'il se rallume... et bien, il existe un petit bouton sur le dessus de l'iPod qui s'appelle "Lock" et qui lui permet de ne pas se rallumer si facilement... il faut aussi connaître son matos!

Enfin voilà, moi je suis contente de ma petite merveille qui est maintenant mon plus fidèle compagnon!   </font>


----------



## archeos (26 Avril 2004)

iPod 2G, 13 mois d'utilisation, pas d'affaiblissement notable (mais difficile à évaluer, j'ai des mp3 de 128 kbps CBR à 199 VBR)


----------



## decoris (27 Avril 2004)

chargé complètement dimanche soir jusque lundi matin

environ 3h d'écoute lundi et déjà 2 aujourd'hui, et l'icone de batterie n'est pas encore à la moitié


----------



## noz (6 Mai 2004)

J'ai fait un petit test pour voir combien de temps dure la batterie SANS les écouteurs (je ne sais pas si ça a un impact sur la batterie) en mettant le son à 75%, mais sans toucher à mon pod pendant la durée du test, juste pour avoir une idée de sa durée "optimale". C'est un pod 10 Go 1G, pas vraiment récent. Résultat ? un peu moins de 12h. Chu content... lol


----------



## toms (8 Mai 2004)

noz a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un petit test pour voir combien de temps dure la batterie SANS les écouteurs (je ne sais pas si ça a un impact sur la batterie) en mettant le son à 75%, mais sans toucher à mon pod pendant la durée du test, juste pour avoir une idée de sa durée "optimale". C'est un pod 10 Go 1G, pas vraiment récent. Résultat ? un peu moins de 12h. Chu content... lol



c'est clair que 12h c pas mal du tout...
Mais bon je pense qu'on sait tous que la 1G est plus perfomante de ce point de vue là....
En fait pour ce qui est de l'afficheur de charge..j'ai aussi fait le test aprés qu'il m'indique une charge nulle(aprés avoir eu l'indicateur plein donc normal..)et bien effectivement j'ai tenu 1h15 de plus....
donc sachant cela je fais refaire mon calcul....

Sinon pour ceux qui ont mis à jour le firmware dernierement est-ce que ça regle ce problème..?..


----------



## MrStone (10 Mai 2004)

Hello,
j'ai fait l'update le week-end dernier sur mon ipod 3G, et l'indicateur de charge batterie est toujours aussi fantaisiste : après une nuit en charge, il n'affiche que le premier segment, remonte tout doucement jusqu'à la moitié.... puis si je l'éteins, retour au premier segment à l'allumage suivant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La mise à jour n'a donc pas l'air d'apporter grand chose au gestionnaire de batterie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon dans l'ensemble je suis quand meme plutôt satifsait de la charge, je n'ai jamais eu de signal de batterie faible depuis que je lai... bon d'accord ça fait pas longtemps, et je ne l'écoute pas 8 heures d'affilée, mais bon c'est déjà ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis il faut pondérer les indications de tenue de charge données par le constructeur, c'est pareil pour tout : téléphones, appareils photo, iPod,... les durées sont données pour des conditions bien spécifiques d'utilisation, généralement non-conformes à l'usage qui en est fait dans la "vraie vie", donc meme si la charge est inférieure aux donnée constructeur, je ne vois pas vraiment de raisons de s'affoler... surtout si on a toujours le son à fond et qu'on abuse du rétro-éclairage pour jouer au solitaire


----------



## toms (10 Mai 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> j'ai fait l'update le week-end dernier sur mon ipod 3G, et l'indicateur de charge batterie est toujours aussi fantaisiste : après une nuit en charge, il n'affiche que le premier segment, remonte tout doucement jusqu'à la moitié.... puis si je l'éteins, retour au premier segment à l'allumage suivant
> 
> 
> ...



Ok merci du renseignement....;-)

Pour ma part quand je le recharge(secteur),je "l'allume"et le laisse s'éteindre 2 fois tout seul..à la 3eme,l'indicateur est à fond...

Si tu le laisses éteint,sache qu'il se décharge aussi,moins que s'il était en pause,.mais il se décharge....
C'est pour cela que hors écoute en continu,il est difficile de donner un chiffre précis..


----------



## MrStone (11 Mai 2004)

Tiens j'essaierai ta manip ce soir par curiosité, juste voir si ça marche allumer, laisser s'éteindre 2x et regarder si le témoin est à fond...


----------



## kingmaster (11 Mai 2004)

J'ai conseillé à ma copine d'acheter un Popod, au regard de la concurence, il me semblait que c'était ce qui lui conviendrait le mieux. Mais aujourd'hui encore, je suis déçu par un bon nombre de points : écran noir et blanc, pas de possibilité de visionner ses photos et d'en charger facilement, pas de mode d'enregistrement intégré (line in) digne de ce nom mais SURTOUT l'autonomie de la batterie.  

Je la trouve insuffisante. J'ai fait le teste, une fois entièrement chargé, j'ai mis son iPod en lecture en boucle (après avoir diminué les contrastes, et desactivé le rétro éclairage). Résultat : 7h d'autonomie 
 (on a fait très attention aux premiers cycles de charge et décharge et on continue à faire gaffe)

Mais aussitôt qu'on l'utilise normalement, c'est la catastrophe, l'autonomie baisse à 3 voire 4 heures au mieux !!!!!  c'est lamentable surtout lorsque l'on sait que pour faire changer la batterie, c'est ultra cher !!!


----------



## toms (13 Mai 2004)

kingmaster a dit:
			
		

> J'ai conseillé à ma copine d'acheter un Popod, au regard de la concurence, il me semblait que c'était ce qui lui conviendrait le mieux. Mais aujourd'hui encore, je suis déçu par un bon nombre de points : écran noir et blanc, pas de possibilité de visionner ses photos et d'en charger facilement, pas de mode d'enregistrement intégré (line in) digne de ce nom mais SURTOUT l'autonomie de la batterie.
> 
> Je la trouve insuffisante. J'ai fait le teste, une fois entièrement chargé, j'ai mis son iPod en lecture en boucle (après avoir diminué les contrastes, et desactivé le rétro éclairage). Résultat : 7h d'autonomie
> (on a fait très attention aux premiers cycles de charge et décharge et on continue à faire gaffe)
> ...



Ce que tu dis n'est pas faux,mais avant d'acheter on se renseigne un minimum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apple n'a jamais dit que l'écran était en couleur,ni qu'il serait une visionneuse pour les photos,pareil pour leur décharge;
il existe des accessoires,meme si ce n'est pas la panacée,mais ce n'est pas non plus un secret  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pareil pour le line IN....

Et oui tout cela est dommage,mais pour intégrer convenablement toutes ces fonctions,sans en faire un truc mal fichu et bouffeur d'énergie,ça prend du temps....

Pour ce qui est de la batterie 7 heures c'est à peu prés la dessus qu'il faut compter.(3G)
En utilisation normale,comme tu dis,si tu le mets en pause,ou si tu l'éteins la batterie se vide aussi un peu...(- éteind)
Mais ne te fies pas au témoin de charge,meme vide il en reste encore....




Pour le remplacement de la batterie,il n'y a pas qu'Apple qui en vend,et on en trouve à moins cher...
C'est mieux que rien du tout.....
Et ça fait marcher le commerce... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon tout ce que tu demandes sony vient de la sortir en 20Go,à 500,mais en ATRAC exclusivement....bonjour la compatibilité!!!

L'herbe n'est pas forcemment plus verte ailleurs....
Moi ce qui me manque effectivemment le plus c'est le line in et micro.
Mais bon c'est pas le sujet du topic....


----------



## MrStone (14 Mai 2004)

toms a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part quand je le recharge(secteur),je "l'allume"et le laisse s'éteindre 2 fois tout seul..à la 3eme,l'indicateur est à fond...



C'est vrai, je confirme, ça marche !!!

Bien vu


----------



## toms (18 Mai 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, je confirme, ça marche !!!
> 
> Bien vu



héhé,on est là pour ça...


----------



## noz (22 Juin 2004)

Bon, je relance la discussion sur la batterie du pod avec un petit constat : 

J'ai posté une réac il y a quelques semaines après avoir fait un test sur mon pod 1G. Sans les écouteurs, son à 75%, sans toucher au pod (histoire d'avoir une idée de la durée "optimale"), il a duré autour de 12h. J'étais donc super content. Et voilà que depuis la semaine dernière, il dure à peine deux jours, soit 1 heure, 1 heure et demi d'écoute (sur mon vélo, une demi heure le matin une demi heure le soir, en allant parfois d'une chanson à une autre, mais pas non plus toutes les trente secondes). Bon, c'est un pod 1G, je ne conteste pas le fait que la batterie soit en fin de vie, je peux toujours en acheter une là : http://eshop.macsales.com/AddToBasket.cfm?_process=addbase&ID=6859&Item=OWCIPODBATT12&Continue=0
Ce que je trouve bizarre par contre, c'est de passer en quelques jours d'une automie correcte (voire très correcte au regard de l'autonomie des pod 3G) à une autonomie de fin de vie. Alors avant de changer la batterie, pour ceux dont elle est déjà arrivée en fin de vie, comment cela c'est il passé ? En dégressif sur plusieurs mois, ou d'un coup comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

Bonjour....
Je pensait m'acheter un iPod dans 1 ou 2 semaines... Mais, j'ai vu ce topic...

J'aimerais savoir 3 choses...

1-Quelle est l'autonomie RÉELLE d'un iPod 3G?

2-Que faut t-il faire pour maximiser l'autonomie?

3-Combien de temps peut durer la baterie du iPod?

Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

Je me suis renseigné un peut.....
Je connait quelqu'un qui travaille chez hydro quebec.... (un barage hydroélectrique)...

Il m'a dit qu'il ne connaissait pas beaucoup ces batteries la mais que pour ne pas les abimer, il faut bien les charger lors de la premiere charge et ensuite, d'attendre que la baterie soir presque vide (mais pas completement) avant de la charger au maximum... Et que si on n'utilise pas le iPod pendant longtemps, il vaut mieu que la batterie soit completement chargée...


----------



## Groumfy (1 Juillet 2004)

Je pense que tout le monde est au courant mais, au cas où, voici des infos utiles venant d'Apple :

http://www.apple.com/batteries/ 
(sur le fonctionnement des batteries Lithium en général)

http://www.apple.com/batteries/ipods.html 
(conseils spécifiques pour l'iPod)
Le tout en anglais bien sûr !


----------



## lordtomaso (5 Juillet 2004)

Donc je résume (je compte m'acheter un 3G dans 2 semaines  ) :
 - premiere charge (a l'achat) a fond ;
 - charger un peu n'importe quand ensuite ;
 - réaliser une charge/décharge complète par mois.
 Vrai ?


----------



## vincmyl (5 Juillet 2004)

Oui je pense que c'est comme tu l'as décrit


----------



## lordtomaso (5 Juillet 2004)

Merci de ta réponse rapide


----------



## ficelle (5 Juillet 2004)

lordtomaso a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ta réponse rapide



parceque tu appelles ça une réponse ?  :rateau: 

remarque, tu ne posais pas vraiment une question 

pour ce qui est de la première charge, appelée calibrage par certains, je reste septique.
les deux iPod et le dernier portable que j'ai acheté étaient deja à moitié chargés quand je les ai eu, alors si calibrage il y a, il doit être fait en usine...

et pour la decharge/recharge tous les mois, je dirais que t'en servir régulièrement devrait suffire


----------



## iPod--man (18 Août 2004)

Salut a tous!!!Moi g un iPod G1 5go,et franchement je ne me plain pas du tout de la batterie,elle tien +/- 8h et je le charge avec le secteur,je n'active pas le rétroéclairage,je change rarement de musique(jéocute avec une playlist)et je ne laisse casiment jamais se déchargée completement(une seul foa par moi)

 Vive le G1!!!!


----------



## imac03 (25 Août 2004)

Moi j'ai une erreur au niveau de l'affichage batterie.
Apres recharge complete affichée sur le mini,je debranche le chargeur(secteur) et l'affichage m'indique la batterie au 1/4 de charge.
Vivement un maj du programme interne.


----------



## iota (25 Août 2004)

Salut.



			
				imac03 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une erreur au niveau de l'affichage batterie.
> Apres recharge complete affichée sur le mini,je debranche le chargeur(secteur) et l'affichage m'indique la batterie au 1/4 de charge.
> Vivement un maj du programme interne.


Ca a toujours était comme ça sur les iPod.
Il suffit, après une recharge, d'attendre un peu pour que l'iPod actualise l'indicateur de charge...

@+
iota


----------



## imac03 (25 Août 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Ca a toujours était comme ça sur les iPod.
> Il suffit, après une recharge, d'attendre un peu pour que l'iPod actualise l'indicateur de charge...
> ...



UN peu comme sur les peugeot avec la jauge a carburant.
Faut taper sur le tableau de bord pour que l'aiguille remonte.... 

Qui c'est qui comparait Apple et BMW?


----------



## chepiok (26 Août 2004)

Moi j'ai toujours un ipod 1G (donc plutôt vieux) et il tiens la charge merveilleusement bien (Plus qu'un 3G par exemple).


----------



## VickyM (9 Décembre 2005)

Après presque un an de bons et loyaux services, la batterie de Popod (iPod mini) s'est totalement déchargée alors que j'étais endormie dans le train. A l'arrivée, je tente de le recharger, et... rien...

Sur secteur, ou connecté à l'ordinateur, rien... 

Pendant 15 jours, j'ai essayé régulièrement, et j'allais le renvoyer au service après-vente, quand aujourd'hui Popod a eu un sursaut de vie, et a accepté de se recharger... 

Je vais voir l'état de la batterie après ce petit incident, mais ce qui est sûr c'est que je ne vais pas suivre le conseil "une décharge totale tous les mois"!:rateau:


----------



## electricpolaris (2 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, justement je voulais demander à ce sujet,... Batterie.
Je viens d'acheter un Ipod video 60 giga à NYC (donc moins cher) et je suis pas trop au courant au sujet des batteries et ce que je dois faire, comme je viens tout juste de commencer à l'utiliser et que je sais que le premier rapport à la batterie est important que me conseillez vous.
Parce que j'ai eu un mini disc et il fallait pas le laisser se décharger complétement, et sur d'autre appareils au contraire il le faut..je sais plus trop quoi faire.
J'ai pas envie de griller mon ipod alors...Pensez vous qu'il faut le laisser se décharger complétement la première fois?

Merci.

E.


----------



## UnAm (2 Avril 2006)

waow... ami du détérage de topic, bonsoir 

pour ton vidéo 60 go (moi j'ai le noir ), ce que je te conseille, c'est de l'utiliser la première fois "normalement" (pas le son à fond), & le laisser se vider. Le laisser se vider totalement évidemment^^. Après, tu le charges à fond... tu le laisses branché 2 ou 3 heures après le chargement. Ça s'appelle du calibrage . 
Après, c'set ok, tu l'utilises comme tu veux ta batterie. Le calibrage, tu peux le faire une fois par mois ou tous les 2 mois, ça dépend de ton utilisation (si tu fais des cycles courts = calibrage une fois par mois, & si tu fais des cycles longs = calibrage une fois tous les 2 mois).

Voilou, perso, mon autonomie est largement satisfaisante. Son sur l'iPod à 75/80% (musique gonflée à 80% sur iTunes)... & ça tient longtemps!  suis assez satisfait de la machine


----------



## electricpolaris (2 Avril 2006)

Ah merci merci de la réponse, en fait le calibrage à quoi cela sert exactement?
Il y a possibilité de changer la batterie soit même? Enfin ça a l'air très hermetique.
Ah...j'espère que ça va pas me faire regretter mon mini disc


----------



## iBook12" (12 Avril 2006)

J'ai un iPod Mini 6Go... il ne tient que 3-4 p'tites heures... (12 mois)

... et un iPod Nano... et sa batterie est comme neuve après 6 mois d'utilisation.


----------



## Charly777 (25 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ma part je ne comprends pas trop, j'ai besoin d'un petit éclairage. Je ne pense pas être un bourreau des batteries puisque mon ibook qui a 12 mois tiens encore très largement c'est 5h30 en traitement de texte = je pense donc avoir compris le fonctionnement des batteries.

Mon soucis: j'ai acheté un ipod nano sur le refurb (achat en août 2006 et batterie prévu pour 14 heures par apple) or j'ai l'impression qu'il ne tiens que 6 à 7 heures maxi. Utilisation: je l'allume et l'éteint souvent du fait des trajets à vélo mais je ne l'utilise pas tous les jours. Je m'en sert également pour mon calendrier et adresses.

Est ce normal au vu de l'utilisation? est ce du au fait qu'il pprovienne du refurb? dois je le retourner?

Merci à tous, et je pense que très bientôt je ferais un test "réel" brancher sur chaine hifi batterie pleine et voir combien de temps il tiens (bonne méthode?). ++


----------



## billboc (23 Janvier 2007)

salut

l'ipod nano de ma femme voit ses batteries se vider meme quand il est éteint  
c'est normal ça ???

il n'a qu 1 mois...

merci pour vos renseignements, mais la batteie a l'air super nulle


----------



## Charly777 (23 Janvier 2007)

Alors suite à mon post et à mes petites expériences voilà ce que j'en ai conclu : l'ipod tiens à peu près ses promesses annoncées en termes d'autonomie mais seulement à certaines conditions :
tu l'allumes, tu le mets à un volume pas trop fort (genre presque inaudible dans les transport en commun mais audible dans un calme profond) et surtout tu ne le touche plus du tout. Et j'insisite sur le dernier point ; pas de manipulation. :mouais: 

Sinon, effectivement tu as même l'impression qu'il se vide tout seul.  En bref, après certains test j'écoute plus longtemps mon ipod en le laissant allumé 15 minutes plusieurs par jour et donc tourné dans le vide, que de l'éteindre à chaque fois que je rentre dans un magasin par exemple.  

J'ai été clair ? :mouais: Qu'on me corriges si je me trompe mais pour ma part il ne s'agit que de constatation réelle.
@+


----------



## bebert 57 (19 Mars 2008)

J'ai un Ipod 8GB acheté le 15/12/2007 et la batterie est HS , je pense que la qualité de ces batterie laisse à désiré


----------



## staifeny (17 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, en ce qui me concerne, ou plutôt mon ipod 5th generation et sa batterie, il y a un problème. Je n'arrive plus à la charger et quand je connecte mon ipod à mon macbook, il n'est plus reconnu. On m'a dit qu'il fallait que je le recharge or ça m'est impossible car aucun moyen ne fonctionne. La pomme s'affiche à l'écran puis la figure de l'ipod qui est malade (?) apparaît avec lien au site internet de ipod support. Lorsque je m'y rends, il n'y a aucune solution proposée... Est-ce qu'il y a une bonne âme, experte, qui soit capable de m'aider??? Merci d'avance.


----------



## troopa75 (18 Avril 2008)

pour conserver au mieux sa batterie dans le site apple store il vous donnent toutes les astuces (quelle température, ne jamais recharger au moment ou la batterie est vide, ne pas recharger 5 fois dans la journéé etc...)


----------



## FlnY (18 Avril 2008)

et pour le fait que la batterie se decharge meme lorsqu'il est eteint il n y a rien a faire ??


----------



## eman (25 Avril 2008)

Je possède l'ipod classic depuis décembre et je constate qu'il n'a jamais tenu les 30 heures d'autonomie prévu. C'est plutôt 10 heures. Pour un ipod neuf je trouve ca anormal. Je vais appeler apple puisqu'il est garantie un an je crois, exact?


----------



## sebastien.fbm2 (28 Août 2008)

floune13 a dit:


> et pour le fait que la batterie se decharge meme lorsqu'il est eteint il n y a rien a faire ??


 J'ai 2 iPod Photo et un des 2 a ce probleme, le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé et de le forcer a mettre en veille (appui sur lecture 2 sec) et de suite je verouille le bouton hold.
Le 2e iPod lui, apres presque 3 ans de loyaux services, decide depuis hier de ne plus prendre la charge. SOn autonomie etiait d'environ 10/11 h ces jours derniers et je l'ecoute environ 3 jours par semaine depuis 3 ans ! J'ai pris soin de la baterie et elle me l'a bien rendu . Donc soit la batterie est naze, soit le controleur de batterie est naze.


----------



## ficelle (29 Août 2008)

eman a dit:


> Je possède l'ipod classic depuis décembre et je constate qu'il n'a jamais tenu les 30 heures d'autonomie prévu. C'est plutôt 10 heures. Pour un ipod neuf je trouve ca anormal. Je vais appeler apple puisqu'il est garantie un an je crois, exact?



30 heures, c'est le maxi... charge à fond, et tu laisses la musique se lire en "mix de morceaux".
mais si tu joue souvent avec la molette, et donc avec l'ecran, c'est normal !


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2008)

quand il fait chaud, ca tiens un peu moins aussi


----------



## lanceloth (1 Septembre 2008)

Je ne fais pas de la pub mais ce lien peut être utile !
J'ai essayer les astuces, et elle marche, j'ai gagner 3heures d'autonomie.


----------



## MrDillon (6 Septembre 2008)

Mouai... je travaille au S.A.V. de l'Applestore, j'ai un Nano 1ère Génération qui tient toujours la charge, ainsi qu'un 30Go 5ème génération en parfait état de marche et tout ce que je peux dire c'est que les problèmes de batteries sont connus (puisque toute batterie est susceptible de lâcher plus ou moins prématurément) et pris en charge durant la période de garantie. Au niveau d'Apple soit vous avez pris l'Applecare et pendant deux ans il peut arriver n'importe quoi, on réparera l'iPod ou on le remplacera, soit vous êtes sans Applecare et là ça ne dure qu'un an. Et tout le monde sait qu'il n'y a généralement pas de problème de batterie durant la 1ère année... Hypocrite si vous voulez, mais c'est comme ça.


----------

